# DPR King Candidates 3.0



## borg286 (Sep 21, 2015)

[h=1]DPR King Candidates 3.0[/h]
*Google Docs*: *See* and *Edit* or open sblocks below


The Art of Striking
The Complete Collection of Character Build Links
Ways to Gain or Downgrade Actions
DPR King Candidates 2.0
The Handbook of Broken (wiki), discussion here 
Modularity: A Guide to CO Tricks and Tactics
10 Rules of Party Optimization
Let's Accessorize: The Item Guide

How to submit a build, pick one




Add the row yourself in the google doc(on the sheet for your level).  Feel free to create and protect a seperate sheet for your own calculations for your build.  The link column should either point to your worksheet (URL when viewing your sheet) or to the forum post where your build is outlined.





Reply to this thread or the old DPR king candidates 2.0 with your build.  I'll add a row in the google doc.  If you provide DPR I'll convert to KPR(see sig) assumming you'll do the same thing every round.  If you use encounter powers outline total expected damage in round 2,5, and 10.



[sblock=Rules]
Under construction
[/sblock]
[sblock=Google Docs tips and tricks]
*Copy-Paste from Excel to Google Docs*
If you just copy-paste from Excel, you'll end up only copying values and no one will be able to see the formulas you're using. So what you do is push *Ctrl+~* (in Excel 2007; don't know about other versions) so that it actually shows the formulas in each cell, not the values. *Now** copy it*, and when you paste into the Google Doc it should all be correct (also: make sure you* paste it into the same cell numbers* as they were in the original sheet).

*Best Practices with your sheet*
Make a new sheet in the spreadsheet, name it either after yourself or your build.  You'll probably want to lock it, and preferably hide it.  Viewers can add comments to the cells where they have questions
[/sblock]


----------



## borg286 (Sep 21, 2015)

"[h=1]Heroic[/h]
[sblock=Level 1]"					
0.96 KPR		Nusku, Human, Elementalist	, Yargon	(Solo)	
0.89 KPR very unorhodox		Human Ranger (Beastmaster)|Sentinel	, SpikedMarkovChain	(Fey)	
0.86 KPR		Unseelie Thief	, onecrazymojo	(Solo noLFR)	
0.78 KPR -20% w/o CA,Ch		Human Scout	, Huin 	(CA Ch)	
0.78 KPR		Unseelie Human Rogue|Warlock	, GDRiddler	(CA Ch)	
0.75 KPR		 Acrobatic Human Thief	, Lej	(Ch CA)	
0.74 KPR		 Human Brutal Rogue	, onecrazymojo 	(Solo noLFR)	
0.74 KPR		 Revenant Scout	, Scottbert 	(Rev. CA Ch)	
0.69 KPR		 Human Thief	, Langeweile	(Ch)	
0.66 KPR		 Human Slayer	, Lej	(Ch CA)	
0.65 KPR		 Human thief	, Alekren	(CA)	
0.65 KPR		Bugbear Brutal Scoundrel Rogue	, squirrelloid	(CA)	
0.64 KPR		Kenku Monk	, masa	(CA)	
0.63 KPR		 Bugbear Rogue|Warden	, IronSky	(CA)	
0.62 KPR		Blackquard|Exe\Rog	, Bohrdumb	()	
0.62 KPR		Bugbear Brutal Rogue	, tl	(CA)	
0.62 KPR 3x3		 Suicide Bomber	, Paultimatum	(Mnt)	
0.49 KPR		 Bugbear Barbarian	, ramdeath 	(Ch)	
0.49 KPR		 Githzerai Assassin	, Intro	(Solo)	
0.48 KPR		 Dragonborn Melee Warlock	, tl	(Ch)	
0.47 KPR		 Vryloka/Dragonborn Blackguard	, delewobmesid	(CA Ch)	
0.47 KPR		Eldritch Defender	, Stryx	(Ch)	
0.46 KPR		 Human Assault Swordmage|Warlock	, Kylian 	()	
0.46 KPR		 Spelldancer,Human Bladesinger	, Sphar	(CA Ch)	[/sblock][sblock=Level 6]					
0.72 KPR		Fighter|Ranger	, RX-75	(Mnt)	
0.68 KPR		The Owlbugbear	, onecrazymojo	(Fey noLFR)	
0.67 KPR +10% charge into CA		 Human Thief	, Langeweile	(Ch Mnt)	
0.65 KPR		 Human Scout	, Talamare	(Ch CA Mnt)	
0.62 KPR		  Human riposte thief	, onecrazymojo  	(Solo)	
0.61 KPR		 Outcast Riposte Rogue	, onecrazymojo 	(Solo)	
0.6 KPR		 Longtooth Shifter Brutal Rogue 	, tl	(Ch Mnt CA)	
0.6 KPR		Mul, Slayer	, ZombieJ	(Ch CA Mnt)	
0.59 KPR		 Hybrid Fighter/Ranger Charge mount	, RX-75	(Ch Mnt CA)	
0.59 KPR		 Longtooth Shifter Ranger 	, Ravenous187	(Ch Mnt)	
0.59 KPR		Human Brutal Charging Rogue	, RX-75	(Ch Mnt CA)	
0.56 KPR		 Longtooth Shifter Brutal Rogue	, RX-75	(Ch CA Mnt)	
0.53 KPR		 Human Druid Beast Charger	, Talamare 	(Ch Mnt CA)	
0.52 KPR		 Strangler (bugbear rogue)	, Langeweile	(noLFR)	
0.51 KPR		 Longtooth Shifter Ranger	, tl	(Ch Mnt)	
0.5 KPR		 Human Outcast Scout	, jonathan_sicari 	(CA)	
0.49 KPR		 Drow Scout Bravo	, jonathan_sicari 	(CA)	
0.48 KPR		 Longtooth Shifter Charging Avenger	, tl	(Ch Solo)	
0.48 KPR		Pixie Thief	, RX-75	()	
0.47 KPR		Dragonborn Melee Warlock 	, tl	(Ch)	
0.47 KPR		 One Stroke to Kill Them All	, kilpatds	(Ch Solo)	
0.46 KPR		 Human Scout(5th)	, Talamare	(Ch CA)	
0.44 KPR between 2 targets		 Gogo	, Denubis	()	
0.42 KPR		 Bugbear Brutal Rogue	, tl	(CA)	
0.41 KPR		Wizard|warlock(Hellfire Rebuke)	, IronSky	(Solo)	
0.41 KPR		Githzerai Rogue (Brutal Scoundrel)	, Reg06	(CA)	
0.37 KPR		Striker of Pelor	, Stryx	(RM DV-RBA)	
0.32 KPR		 Dragonborn Warlock 	, tl	(Bld Ch)	
0.28 KPR		 Falco Venger	, IronSky	(Solo)	
0.24 KPR		 Stormwarden	, LordDuskBlade 	()	
0.24 KPR 3x3		 Halfling Sorcerer|Rogue	, Mengu74 	()	
0.18 KPR 3x3		 Wizard|warlock(Scorching Burst)	, IronSky	()	[/sblock]


----------



## borg286 (Sep 21, 2015)

"*Paragon*


[sblock=Level 12]"                    
1.18 KPR        Loud Pixie    , erachima    ()    
1.06 KPR        Stefan Lion-Blooded (Githzerai Werewolf Avenger/PMC Ranger)    , erachima    ()    
1.01 KPR Flurry        Half-Elf Monk    , Illeist    (Frst Twin Mnt Fey 1/2Elf Typed)    
0.92 KPR        Daring Fang    , Banysan2    (Fey Frst Typed noD)    
0.86 KPR         Human Thief Daggermaster    , onecrazymojo    (Solo Frst Typed)    
0.83 KPR        Thyrn    , Odyssyus    (Ch Frst Mnt Fey)    
0.74 KPR Ranged        Thor    , Dzance    (1/2Elf Fey Typed)    
0.7 KPR        Arrow    , Anihilation    (Frst Twin Solo)    
0.64 KPR        Thief Daring Blade    , Banysan2    (Fey Twin 1/2Elf)    
0.58 KPR        Warlock    , Landsknecht73     (Frst Typed)    
0.57 KPR         Spiked Chain Shifter     , Lazyphilosopher     (Frst Twin)    
0.55 KPR         Dragonborn Ranger|Fighter Honorable Blade    , Mengu74     (Frst Twin)    
0.54 KPR        Double Sword Master     , Lazyphilosopher     (Frst Twin)    
0.48 KPR         Infernal striker    , Blahh    (CA)    
0.44 KPR         Striker of Pelor    , Stryx    (Frst RM DV-RBA)    
0.42 KPR         Cold as Hell    , Damon_Tor    (Frst Typed)    
0.42 KPR         Stormwarden    , LordDuskBlade     (Frst Twin)    
0.42 KPR         Bugbear Daggermaster    , Ironsky    (Frst CA)    
0.42 KPR         Half-Orc, Fighter|Ranger, Kensei    , Damon_Tor    (Twin Frst)    
0.41 KPR        Frostbow of Sehanine    , RtrnofdMax    (1/2Elf Frst Twin Typed)    
0.41 KPR        Halfling Calvalry    , Jay_Ibero_911    (Fey Ch Mnt)    
0.33 KPR         Radiant Blackguard    , Ironsky    (RM Ch CA)    
0.33 KPR 3x3         Tiefling Sorcerer Essence Mage    , Mengu74     ()    [/sblock]
[sblock=Level 16]                    
1.35 KPR        Ordinary Brutal Barrage Op    , Project Vile    (RM 1/2Elf Frst Typed Solo)    
1.16 KPR        Stefan Lion-Blooded (Githzerai Werewolf Avenger/PMC Ranger)    , erachima    (Frst Twin Solo)    
0.93 KPR        Half-Elf Avenger Morninglord    , onecrazymojo    (Fey Frst Typed)    
0.86 KPR Ranged        Arrow    , Annihilation     ()    
0.77 KPR        Daring Fang    , Banysan2    (Frst)    
0.74 KPR Ranged        Wil - Half-Elf Slayer/Crimson Hunter    , Ris71    ()    
0.68 KPR        Bugbear Rogue    , Langeweile    ()    
0.66 KPR        Anton    , Stratoblaster    (Solo Frst)    
0.62 KPR        Razorclaw Scout Shocktrooper    , Mengu74    (Frst RM Twin)    
0.62 KPR Ranged        Warlock    , Landsknecht73    (Frst Rev.)    
0.6 KPR         Storminglord    , Netarious    (Frst)    
0.59 KPR         Cold Revenant Rebuker    , VonLazuli    (Frst Mnt Typed)    
0.53 KPR        Genasi Fighter/Assassin/Pit Fighter    , Rancid_Rogue    (Frst RM DV-RBA)    
0.51 KPR        SingleTarget Wizard    , Corwynn    (Frst Twin)    
0.51 KPR         Striker of Pelor    , Styrx    (BB Frst)    
0.49 KPR         Stormwarden    , LordDuskBlade     (Frst BB)    
0.48 KPR         Dwarf of Brutal Mercy    , langeweile    (1/2Elf RM)    
0.46 KPR         Achilles    , langeweile    (Frst Ch)    
0.43 KPR         Wil Resurrected(1/2 Elf Avenger/Morninglord/Eternal Seeker)    , kilpatds    (1/2Elf Twin Rev.)    
0.38 KPR        One Stroke to Kill Them All    , kilpatds    (CA Ch)    
0.38 KPR         Wil (Revenant Avenger/Pitfighter/Eternal Seeker)    , kilpatds     (DV-RBA Frst)    
0.35 KPR +Immob.         Longtooth Shifter Druid Blightbeast    , Squad    ()    
0.35 KPR         Avengerlock of Caiphon    , IronSky    ()    [/sblock]


----------



## borg286 (Sep 21, 2015)

"[h=1]Epic[/h]
[sblock=Level 24]"					
2.11 KPR Between 2 targets		The Chiller	, JohnnyBlaise	(Frst Rev. 1/2Elf)	
0.54 KPR		 Stormwarden	, LordDuskBlade 	(Frst Twin)	
0.42 KPR		WarWarWarFight	, mellowship	(Ch Frst)	
0.33 KPR		Frostbow of Sehanine	, RtrnofdMax	()	
0.3 KPR		 Longtooth Shifter Druid Blightbeast	, Squad	(CA Ch)	
0.25 KPR		 Ensorcelled Blade	, Illeist 	(Ch Frst Mnt)	
0.19 KPR +Immob.		Wolfpack Guradian	, LordDuskBlade	()	[/sblock][sblock=Level 30]					
14.61 KPR +32% w/ AoE conversion; +25% post MS		Inferno	, ThatWasTotallyNinja	(Rev. noLFR)	
13.23 KPR		blender mk3	, mellored	(Frst Rev. BB noLFR noD)	
4.87 KPR +19% post MS		A Thousand Cuts	, ThatWasTotallyNinja	(Rev. Frst Typed Twin)	
4.22 KPR		The Chiller	, JohnnyBlaise	(Rev. Frst)	
4.15 KPR		Genasi, Battlemind|Sorcerer, Lightning Fury, Invincible Mind	, Kergma	(BB Typed noLFR)	
3.82 KPR		Boominator	, mellored	(Frst)	
2.5 KPR friendly 5X5		Dragonbreath at-will	, Lathaen	(AoE)	
1.68 KPR		Battle Assassin	, Bergtau	(BB Frst)	
1.44 KPR		 Marilith Summoner	, Nelphine	(RM Frst)	
1.16 KPR		Tiefling Battlemind	, SongNSilence	()	
1.05 KPR		 My Brilliant Brutal Immortal Curse	, szyn 	(BB Frst 1/2Elf RM Typed)	
1.01 KPR		 One Stroke to Kill Them All	, kilpatds	(Frst)	
0.97 KPR		 Bugbear Avenger/PMC Ranger/Martial Archetype	, Nelphine	()	
0.94 KPR friendly 7x7		 Precise Genasi Blaster Wizard	, SongNSilence	()	
0.87 KPR friendly 7x7		 Genasi Blaster Wizard	, SongNSilence	()	
0.85 KPR		Headmaster of Hell	, Cuddlez	(Frst)	
0.84 KPR friendly 7x7		 thief of thunder	, SongNSilence	(1/2Elf Frst Typed)	
0.8 KPR friendly 5x5 *		Dragonbreath at-will	, Lathaen	()	
0.68 KPR +17% post MS		 Achilles	, langeweile	(Frst BB)	
0.66 KPR +20% post MS +prone,slow		 Dwarf of Brutal Mercy	, langeweile	(BB Frst)	
0.66 KPR		Lone Wolf(dual Gouge)	, Black_Knight999	(Frst Solo)	
0.61 KPR		 UberSuperCharger	, Nelphine	(Frst Ch)	
0.59 KPR		 Wil Resurrected(1/2 Elf Avenger/Morninglord/Eternal Seeker)	, kilpatds	(1/2Elf RM Twin)	
0.56 KPR Itemless.  1 ally		Killer Bee	, mellored	(Fey)	
0.54 KPR		Stormwarden	, LordDuskBlade 	(Twin Frst)	
0.53 KPR		 Slap Chop	, Auspex7	(RM)	
0.53 KPR		 Bugbear Avenger/Ardent Champion/Eternal Defender	, Nelphine	(IRC)	
0.51 KPR		 Warforged MonkLock(Barb.)/Warforged Juggernaut/Reincarnate Champion	, Nelphine	(Frst Ch Typed)	
0.41 KPR		 Human, Warlock, Student of Caiphon, Radiant One	, Squad	(RM)	
0.41 KPR		 Half-elf CHAguard	, thespaceinvader	(1/2Elf Twin Frst)	
0.36 KPR		 Longtooth Shifter Fighter/Son of Mercy/Demigod	, kilpatds	(Frst)	
0.21 KPR		 Wolfpack Guradian	, LordDuskBlade	()	[/sblock]


----------



## borg286 (Sep 21, 2015)

[h=1]Glossary[/h]







1/2Elf: Uses 1/2 elf dilettante + versatile master to cherry pick at-will(Best ones are Twin Strike, Eldritch Strike, Virtuous Strike)
AoE: Area of Effect attack. KPR calculation has been converted from to Single target KPR
BB: Brutal Barrage
Bld: Must be bloodied w/o bloodfury weapon
CA: Combat Advantage. Some builds, often rogues, simply assume they have CA to be competative. Other builds, like those that use Surprising charge, need it to blow people up but have a hard time generating it.
Ch: Charge, This build assumes it will be able to safely charge every round
DV-RBA: Distant Vengance applied to non-avenger RBA
Fey: Uses the Fey Beast Tamer theme for easy CA cheese
Frst: Frost cheese: Lasting frost often grouped with Wintertouched to get consistent CA and an extra 5 damage
IRC: Item Rarity Compliant
Mnt: Uses a mount
noD: You do not have adequate defenses. Must achieve at least Poor on : Normalized Defences
noLFR: Not Legal in Living Forgotten Realms. Typically means has Mark of X
Rev.: Revenant. Cheesy when coupled with Belt of sollinor's righteousness (practically can't die), or Ghostly Vitality+Superior will for extra actions
RM: Radiant Mafia: Uses any of the following: Morninglord, Radiant One, Pelor's Sun Blessing
Solo: Assumes either no allies adjacent or no other foes adjacent to target
Twin: Uses Twin strike
Typed: Typed damage confers Keyword to power (Frozen whetstone, shocking flame for example), not Frost weapon et al
*IDR*: Injected Damage Roll. Uses some means of adding a damage roll to a power that otherwise wouldn't have one, then adds damage boosters because "it's a damage roll"


----------



## borg286 (Oct 23, 2015)

yargon said:
			
		

> So after a few chats with erachima and mellowship on the ##4eCO chat I'd like to show you
> 
> Nusku, level 1, Human, Sorcerer (Elementalist)
> 
> ...



​Saving


----------



## borg286 (Oct 23, 2015)

spikedmarkovchain said:
			
		

> Here's a quick sketch of a level 1 abusing the independent action rules for companions.  It's not very optimized.
> 
> Basically, you have to be 20-25 squares away Twin Striking with your Greatbow while your animal companions flip out for not having someone close enough to command them.  Fey Beasts don't seem to have an independent action clause, so the owlbear just hangs out for +2 damage.
> 
> ...



saving


----------



## borg286 (Oct 23, 2015)

huin said:
			
		

> First time poster her, but I believe I have a king candidate.
> 
> Level 1 human Scout.
> 
> ...



saving


----------



## borg286 (Oct 24, 2015)

gdriddler said:
			
		

> New DPR lvl 1 Candidate :
> 
> Spike, Lvl 1 Human Rogue|Warlock
> 
> ...



saving


----------



## borg286 (Oct 24, 2015)

lej said:
			
		

> How do you get +11 attack ?
> -- You don't have Spear Expertise.
> 
> 
> ...



saving


----------



## borg286 (Oct 24, 2015)

onecrazymojo said:
			
		

> Lvl 1 Human Brutal Rogue 18 Dex 16 Str
> Background- Gritty Sergeant Rapier, Theme- Pack Outcast
> Feats- Vigilante Justice Style, Mark of Finding
> Items- Rapier
> ...



saving


----------



## borg286 (Oct 24, 2015)

Scottbert said:
			
		

> Surprised noone else has thought of this yet!
> 
> Level 1Revenant Scout, was a Dwarf in life.
> Feat: Dwarven Weapon Training.
> ...



saving


----------



## borg286 (Oct 24, 2015)

langeweile said:
			
		

> How do you get +11 attack ?
> -- You don't have Spear Expertise.
> -- Unfettered Fury gives you a -2 to the attack roll.
> On the positive side you can go Str 20, Dex 14 without losing damage, but getting a +1 to attack. Viable stances are Berserker Charge or Battle Wrath.
> ...



saving


----------



## borg286 (Oct 24, 2015)

alekren said:
			
		

> Just use a background to gain Rapier proficiency....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



saving


----------



## borg286 (Oct 24, 2015)

squirrelloid said:
			
		

> Here's a rogue build i've been playing with. Not sure about some of the feat choices and power swaps, and I'd like comments.
> 
> Below is a detailed list of what is gained at every level with summary statistics at levels 1, 11, 21, and 30.
> 
> ...



saving


----------



## borg286 (Oct 24, 2015)

masa said:
			
		

> I suspect a desert wind monk can compete at lv1 so lets see what I get
> 
> Lvl 1 Kenku Monk 18 Dex 18 Cha
> Theme- Infernal Prince, Feats- Superior Implement Training (Incendiary Dagger),
> ...



saving


----------



## borg286 (Oct 24, 2015)

tl said:
			
		

> Bugbear Brutal Scoundrel Rogue 1
> Str 16, Dex 20
> Backstabber
> Dagger Piercing Strike
> ...



saving


----------



## borg286 (Oct 24, 2015)

paultimatum said:
			
		

> This is probably the funniest build I've even made, and it's cheese factor spiraled out of control... which makes it all the more surprising that its key is blank.
> 
> Suicide Bomber (1st), by Paultimatum
> 
> ...



saving


----------



## borg286 (Oct 24, 2015)

ramdeath said:
			
		

> Here's my entry.  Wanted to see what I can do with a barb.
> 
> Will be charging for this.
> 
> ...



saving


----------



## borg286 (Oct 24, 2015)

rx-75 said:
			
		

> do not know if it is valid maby one less d12
> 
> Hybrid Fighter/Ranger Charge maunt
> 
> ...



saving


----------



## borg286 (Oct 24, 2015)

nisungam said:
			
		

> so what is this owlbugbear build? so you're going to do over 60 damage in 1 turn?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



saving


----------



## borg286 (Oct 24, 2015)

langeweile said:
			
		

> Hrhr, just realised how badly abusable the Thief is with the charging rules:
> 
> L6: Human, Thief
> 20 Dex
> ...



saving


----------



## borg286 (Oct 24, 2015)

Talamare said:
			
		

> Scout - I technically made this for level 5 but there shouldnt be much changes going into 6 if anyone wants to make the changes (or optimize it more)
> 
> Lv5 Scout 20 dex Human
> Feats - Cunning Stalker, Spiked Chain, Light Blade Expertise, 2 Weapon Fighting
> ...



saving


----------



## borg286 (Oct 24, 2015)

onecrazymojo said:
			
		

> Lvl 6 version of the Outcast Riposte Rogue
> 
> Lvl 6 Human Brutal Rogue 18 Dex 18 Str
> Theme- Pack Outcast
> ...



saving


----------



## borg286 (Oct 24, 2015)

jonathan_sicari said:
			
		

> This is a human Pack Outcast at 6th level with no real tricks to it  besides spiked chain and lightblade/twoweapon damage feats and IAoP. No mount, no charging, just stands there and beats on people. I'm quite suprised at how much it should generate.
> 
> level 6 DPR try
> 
> ...



saving


----------



## borg286 (Oct 24, 2015)

tl said:
			
		

> turns out Rogues make excellent chargers even without mounts
> 
> Longtooth Shifter Brutal Rogue 6
> Str 20, Dex 17
> ...



saving


----------



## borg286 (Oct 24, 2015)

rx-75 said:
			
		

> Hybrid Fighter/Ranger Charge maunt
> 
> lv: 6
> 
> ...



saving


----------



## borg286 (Oct 24, 2015)

tl said:
			
		

> borrowing ideas from RX, optimizing for DPR only.
> 
> Longtooth Shifter Brutal Rogue 6
> Str 20, Dex 17
> ...



saving


----------



## borg286 (Oct 24, 2015)

rx-75 said:
			
		

> human charging rogue
> 
> lv: 6
> 
> ...



saving


----------



## borg286 (Oct 24, 2015)

rx-75 said:
			
		

> if vanguart is main hand and you dont need Vicious Advantage
> 
> lv: 6
> 
> ...



saving


----------



## borg286 (Oct 24, 2015)

Talamare said:
			
		

> Checking out if Druid can squeeze out some nice number
> 
> Lv6 Human Druid 20 Wis
> Feats - Powerful Charge, Enraged Boar, Ferocious Tiger, Versatile Expertise, Mounts
> ...



saving


----------



## borg286 (Oct 24, 2015)

langeweile said:
			
		

> This should be a pretty clean version - and after the grabbing attack it even generates its own CA !
> Mark of Finding makes sure that even if the mob succeeeds with the escape (not too likely) and shifts, we still can stay adjacent, so we still get our Riposte.
> 
> Strangler, L6
> ...



saving


----------



## borg286 (Oct 24, 2015)

tl said:
			
		

> borrowing ideas from RX, optimizing for DPR only.
> 
> Longtooth Shifter Brutal Rogue 6
> Str 20, Dex 17
> ...



saving


----------



## borg286 (Oct 24, 2015)

jonathan_sicari said:
			
		

> This is a human Pack Outcast at 6th level with no real tricks to it  besides spiked chain and lightblade/twoweapon damage feats and IAoP. No mount, no charging, just stands there and beats on people. I'm quite suprised at how much it should generate.
> 
> level 6 DPR try
> 
> ...



saving


----------



## borg286 (Oct 24, 2015)

zombiegleemax said:
			
		

> The Premise
> 
> The Bard PP Voice of Thunder has an absurdly powerful level 11 encounter power, Rolling Echo.
> 
> ...



saving


----------



## borg286 (Oct 24, 2015)

banysan2 said:
			
		

> Hello, im back with a new build. THE Daring Fang
> 
> Daring Fang - Lvl12 Thiefl/Bard/Daring Blade/Human - By Banysan2
> 
> ...



saving


----------



## borg286 (Oct 24, 2015)

onecrazymojo said:
			
		

> Got around to a lvl 12 version. Thief variant still beats out rogue version (by about 0.4 DPR).
> Some assumptions:
> -Your target is only adjacent to you.
> -At 100g a pop and a minor action, you can afford to apply a Frozen Whetstone to the Bloodiron Dagger every combat at the start.
> ...



saving


----------



## borg286 (Oct 24, 2015)

odyssyus said:
			
		

> Hello I have a new version of my old build (last one had a lot of holes in it).
> Here are the things this build assumes that it's fay beast companion is always adjacent to the target, lasting frost applies to first hit and that it can charge each turn so here is the build i call him zeus (yes someone did just make a thor).
> Show
> 
> ...



saving


----------



## borg286 (Oct 24, 2015)

Dzance said:
			
		

> Not to steal 'thunder' from Ris71's excellent build... (Rapid Shot is a personal favorite of mine, too)
> 
> 
> Presenting THOR !/!?!?!!  ---   (a sketch from his past, romping through Jotunheimr...)
> ...



saving


----------



## borg286 (Oct 24, 2015)

draconisorion said:
			
		

> Here is an updated version of Arrow (current level 12 DPR King). Please remember that the DPR and Nova are on a ranged character!  It's very rare to see any ranged classes come close to their higher power melee cousins so I am proud that at this level it's possible to compete in the elite DPR ranks as an archer. =)
> 
> Big Props to LDB as his builds always inspire me and I just look for minor improvements to make on top.
> 
> ...



saving


----------



## borg286 (Oct 24, 2015)

banysan2 said:
			
		

> LVL12 = 1/2ELF - Thief - Bard - Daring Blade                    -   by Banysan2
> 
> Lvl 12 - Half-Elf - Thief, Bard Multclass - Daring Blade (All martial power's attacks and damage atributes are changed to CHA)
> Your target starts adjacent to you.
> ...



saving


----------



## borg286 (Oct 24, 2015)

landsknecht73 said:
			
		

> I think IronSky's Wizard|warlock(Hellfire  Rebuke) and Wizard|warlock(Scorching  Burst) is out now due to the change to Hellfire of Mephistopheles (although with a few mods the damage can almost be the same)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



saving


----------



## borg286 (Oct 24, 2015)

lazyphilosopher said:
			
		

> I looked at Mengu74’s recent build and at my last build (community.wizards.com/go/thread/view/758...) and decided to squish them together and get a small bit more dpr.
> 
> in DPR King Candidates 2.0 template
> 
> ...



saving


----------



## borg286 (Oct 24, 2015)

Mengu74 said:
			
		

> I was working on a slightly different version of a Hybrid Fighter|Ranger. The only reason I ended up going Hybrid was for Battle Fury Stance.
> 
> Here is what it looks like currently. He does cold damage through his PP feature Draconic Blade instead of the traditional frost weapon, which leaves his weapon slot open for a subtle weapon. The rest of the build is pretty similar to LDB's Stormwarden. Through retraining, I squeezed in some of the more potent paragon feats into the level 12 build.
> 
> ...



saving


----------



## borg286 (Oct 24, 2015)

Project_Vile said:
			
		

> This is my level 16 build, which I believe is legit.  I've went over the rules a handful of times, and everything seems like it's legal and works the way I think it does.  It's a boring Brutal Barrage build, however, so it's all been done before, just never submitted to this thread I imagine.  It's well below item budget, and has the cheese tags:  BB, Frost, NoLFR, Solo, and Typed.  I added a sheet for it, which I've been working on, but wanted to check it out against some scrutiny.
> 
> Build:
> 
> ...



saving


----------



## borg286 (Oct 24, 2015)

onecrazymojo said:
			
		

> So I have been sitting on a level 16 build. I continued the riposte style of my previous builds, but switched it up with some White Lotus variety. I also might've stole some goods ideas from the previous king of 12 and 16, the Archer (Painful Oath & Pelor's Sun Blessing are just insane). I really haven't had the chance to sit down and write it all up, but after today's talk of possibly switching everything up, I thought I really ought to post the build before the format doesn't matter anymore. The build successfully utilizes crit-fishing, multi-attacks, and frost/radiant cheese. All I am missing is a little bit of charge-cheese and maybe some revenant/dancing weapons to hit absolutely every damage boosting trick there is. But those will have to wait till the 24 and 30 variants to squeeze those in.
> 
> Lvl 16 Half-Elf Avenger Morninglord 24 Wis 18 Dex
> Dilettante- Eldritch Strike, Censure- Pursuit
> ...



saving


----------



## borg286 (Oct 24, 2015)

anihilation said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> 
> I’ve created a level 16 version of Arrow for the new king of DPR at that level.  I just love archers and want to show that they can compete with their melee cousins.  The build concept is very similar to the level 12 version, however changing the paragon path is essential for the level 16 feature of Morninglord.
> ...



saving


----------



## borg286 (Oct 24, 2015)

banysan2 said:
			
		

> The lvl16 version of THE Daring Fang
> 
> Daring Fang - Lvl16 Brutal Scoundrel/Bard/Daring Blade/Human - By Banysan2
> 
> ...



saving


----------



## borg286 (Oct 24, 2015)

ris71 said:
			
		

> I present Wil - Dex Slayer - Thoughts, advice?
> 
> 
> ====== Created Using Wizards of the Coast D&D Character Builder ======
> ...



saving


----------



## borg286 (Oct 24, 2015)

langeweile said:
			
		

> I mulled over some builds if wouldn't get similar number with a Riposte Rogue (cf L6 Strangler). They all came in between about 80 and 95 DPR at L16.
> The best in fact uses catch-22 without Riposte. It's a bit more tactical demanding, but also more durable as it's always hidden instead of being in melee with some baddy. The advantage is that it scales very well, as it doesn't rely in a do-or-die fashion on its L16 feature. During Heroic you can easily play him as regular Riposte Rogue and then just retrain the feats.
> 
> L12 & 16 Bugbear Rogue
> ...



saving


----------



## borg286 (Oct 24, 2015)

stratoblaster said:
			
		

> Since KAM is nerfed, here's a Thief build using Paragon Multiclassing (into Ranger) to get the second attack and thus get DPR back to acceptablility.
> 
> Edit: Thanks Fardiz for the Span code; and KeithRic for the clarification on PMC and feats
> 
> ...



saving


----------



## borg286 (Oct 24, 2015)

Mengu74 said:
			
		

> This is probably run of the mill, but thought I'd post it since I didn't see any paragon scouts. I also thought it was humorous to do it with a razorclaw, the purple race in the scout handbook. And it's LFR legal to boot (no duplicate items, no reliance on whetstones, no Mark of X feats)
> 
> A few fairly typical assumptions, shifting with blood fury weapon, CA with feybeast, charge. And I don't particularly like to assume first attack benefits from lasting frost, but most other builds were doing it, and for the sake of fair comparison, I made the assumption.
> 
> ...



saving


----------



## borg286 (Oct 24, 2015)

netarious said:
			
		

> This build is based on the (perhaps loose) premise that when someone attacks with Twin Strike with a Radiant and a Frost weapon that the power gains both keywords and hence triggers both Frost and Radiant vulnerabilities for the next turn.
> 
> It is a partial rip-off of LDB's Stormwarden so apologies for the plagiarism.
> 
> ...



saving


----------



## borg286 (Oct 24, 2015)

vonlazuli said:
			
		

> I thought I might throw up an alternate level 16 Hellish Rebuke Warlock. This build is similar to Landsknecht73's build, but uses Revenant Teifling and doesn't require Prime Shot for the damage. The equipment is based on gp value of level +1, level, level -1 items. If it were treasure parcel based, it is likely that the defenses wouldn't tank so badly.
> 
> Total DPR: 89.59
> 
> ...



saving


----------



## borg286 (Oct 24, 2015)

Rancid_Rogue said:
			
		

> I much prefer the new methodology, although I'm not sure that I've got it straight. If I do, I have a new 2.67KP5R L16 build:
> 
> 
> Basic Build and Concept
> ...



saving


----------



## borg286 (Oct 24, 2015)

JohnnyBlaise said:
			
		

> Okay, here's the new DPR King of Level 24, for comments and approval:
> 
> 
> Start at or below 0 hit points. [Using soulfang to assure this]
> ...



saving


----------



## borg286 (Oct 24, 2015)

lordduskblade said:
			
		

> In a related story, here are my DPR numbers for the Stormwarden at the other levels.
> 
> Level 6 DPR
> 
> ...



stormwarden


----------



## borg286 (Oct 24, 2015)

mellowship said:
			
		

> Here's my attempt at Warlock charger build.  He's a Warforged Warden|Warlock/Fighter who gets 89.725 at-will DPR at 24th level without multiattacks of any kind.  His Eldritch Strike charge attack pushes 1, slides 1, lowers AC by 1, slows, and grants CA and cold vulnerability.  Basically, I stacked up all the usual Warforged charger bits plus frostcheese, Crippling Crush, and Draconic Arrogance.
> 
> WarWarWarFight
> ====== Created Using Wizards of the Coast D&D Character Builder ======
> ...



saving


----------



## borg286 (Oct 24, 2015)

ThatWasTotallyNinja said:
			
		

> EDIT: Minor corrections. Also, recent errata means this build uses 3 rare items (Ring of Free Time, Dice of Auspicious Fortune, and Stone of Spirit). 3 rares in Epic is considered acceptable, but none of them are really necessary anyway. Switch Many-Fingered Gloves+Ring of Free Time for Breaching Gauntlets, if desired (helps with Resist All; not many good options...)
> 
> I've seen a bunch of dragonbreath spamming builds lately, so after a while I started to look into it in full detail. Combined it with some ideas from the Blender and some tactics, and it got pretty fun...
> 
> ...



saving


----------



## borg286 (Oct 24, 2015)

mellored said:
			
		

> Blender mk2 is no more since lighting fury is errated...  So we switch to Deep Freeze.
> 
> Bonuses: It has the weapon, melee,  and cold keyword (admixtured lighting for wind-rider).  Greatly increasing damage per slide.
> Negitives: It's takes a standard to set-up.  It also uses the ED so less power points to slide people with.
> ...



saving




			
				mellored said:
			
		

> [sblock To-Hit: 80% or 70%]






			
				mellored said:
			
		

> 15 lvl
> 9 Con
> 6 Enh
> 3 Feat
> ...


----------



## borg286 (Oct 24, 2015)

ThatWasTotallyNinja said:
			
		

> EDIT: Updated after errata to only use 3 rare items. Minor corrections to calculations. Switched some things around to remove noLFR tag, while also increasing KPR.
> 
> I'm gonna hold off a couple days before "officially" putting this on the list, but here's a new build (with a trick I haven't seen used before).
> Level 30 Build
> ...



saving


----------



## borg286 (Oct 24, 2015)

JohnnyBlaise said:
			
		

> Still working on the math, but I think this comes out to about 1113 per round.
> 
> Start at 0 hit points or fewer and auto save vs. daze (+10 to that save).
> 
> ...



saving


----------



## borg286 (Oct 24, 2015)

Cazzeo said:
			
		

> New psionic power feat:
> Beguiling Torment.  Whenever you daze an enemy with a psionic power, you can slide it 1 square for 1pp.
> 
> Since powers inherit all the triggered slides (see mark of storm+staggering weapon working, etc.), Staggering Weapon/Hindering Shield should work with this slide:
> ...



saving



			
				kergma said:
			
		

> Ok then. lvl 30 Genasi Battlemind|Sorcerer/Lightning Fury/Invincible mind with all the feats and items listed here plus waistband of the grappler and shocking flame. Use Brutal Barrage unaugmented.
> 
> Each time you hit, spend all your PP on sliding. Each time you hit, regain two PP. Net slide of 24 per hit. 2d6+5 (waistband)+4 (Dex)=16 damage per square. If you miss, use brilliant recovery twice with the same shtick.
> BB: 3*((.6)*(7+4 SF+(16)*24)+.05*(14))+
> BR: 2*(1-.6^(3))*(.6*(4.5+7 Con+4 SF+5 (shard)+(16*24)+.05*(17.5))=1 095 DPR






			
				kergma said:
			
		

> The Blender, level 30
> ====== Created Using Wizards of the Coast D&D Character Builder ======
> Blenn'dir, level 30
> Genasi, Battlemind|Sorcerer, Lightning Fury, Invincible Mind
> ...


----------



## borg286 (Oct 24, 2015)

mellored said:
			
		

> Booming blade can be abused, you just need a way to make the enemy move on it's turn.  (and use the somewhat dubious "per square" reading).
> 
> Praetor Legate let's you do that automaticly.   (thanks Armisael & erachima)  So we effectivly have twin-strike.
> With controling advantage, we can bring it back.
> ...





			
				mellored said:
			
		

> DPR and such.
> 
> [sblock To-Hit: 96%]
> 15
> ...





			
				mellored said:
			
		

> Can't find a way to get fire damage in there...  took primordial adept theme for the +2 damage instead.
> 
> And yea.. AC is lvl+14.
> 
> ...



saving


----------



## borg286 (Oct 24, 2015)

Lathaen-V said:
			
		

> So this took a while, since the nerf to zones. Even though he is a Dragonborn using the breath 3x per round. He is not a revenant, nor does he use the zone damage. He is a fighter|warlock/swordmage with Ninefold Master PP and Arcane Sword ED. If you want to put a cheese tag on him for using this path to make his dragonbreath an at-will, then do so. In short, he breathes 3x per round hurling friendly breath that marks all foes, pushes8, pushes8, slows, immobolizes, dazes, and gives all enemies in the burst a -8 to hit. I did not do any items other than the 2 really needed, so I do not know if his defenses will be sufficient in round1 before he gets to go.
> 
> Show
> 
> ...



saving


----------



## borg286 (Oct 24, 2015)

bergtau said:
			
		

> L30 Build
> 
> ====== Created Using Wizards of the Coast D&D Character Builder ======
> Battle Assassin, level 30
> ...



saving


----------



## borg286 (Oct 24, 2015)

nelphine said:
			
		

> Here is both the original Marilith Summoner, and the Optimized Marilith Summoner.  There are 3 reasons I totally love this build:
> First: Mariliths are my favorite demons ever, and demons are my favorite monsters ever, and I love that I get to use them now.
> Second: High crit has always appealed to me, even though it's not really optimized.  Lightning has also always been my favorite damage type.  Lancing Dagger therefore has always screamed at me to be used, but I had a hard time justifying it. Similarly, Ball Lightning is super awesome.  Every time I look at the Sorcerer class I say 'Why would I ever play them, when they can't get Ball Lightning??!?!'.  Yes I realize it's not actually that fantastic.  But I loves it dearly.
> Third: I've managed to avoid the Radiant Mafia! (Which, given my half-elf radiant twin-striking mafia, I'm quite proud of.)
> ...



saving


----------



## borg286 (Oct 24, 2015)

songnsilence said:
			
		

> Tiefling Battlemind (268 DPR)
> 
> Warning, uses multiple vulnerabilities (fire, frost, radiant, psychic) . Btw, i also created a slide based Battlemind with 600 DPR here (relies on specific mark of storm interpretation however).
> 
> ...



saving


----------



## borg286 (Oct 24, 2015)

szyn said:
			
		

> My second attempt at a CharOP DPR build.  Please offer suggestions if you have any!
> 
> I started just playing around with a fairly standard Kulkor Avenger with a gouge (trying to combine it with a cleric for more utility), and noticed the awesome Immortal origin option of the Keeper of the Everflow ED, which allows me to change my untyped at-will damage to radiant.  This made me think about Punishing Radiance, and with regeneration 5 when bloodied (also from Everflow) I could also last a bit longer with the Martial Supremacy stance without needing a heal.  I also have resist all 5 from Ring of Free Time, so when I'm bloodied I'm negating 10 dmg per round.
> 
> ...



saving


----------



## borg286 (Oct 24, 2015)

nelphine said:
			
		

> One Stroke To Kill Them All
> 
> Build Goal
> Show
> ...



saving


			
				nelphine said:
			
		

> Lower Level snap shots
> 
> Level 16 Feats
> Show
> ...


----------



## borg286 (Oct 24, 2015)

FreakDrive said:
			
		

> I will be starting a Lv.8 campaign using FR setting. There are 6 players and with the vital roles all covered, i am given the chance to experiment. Since Martial Power, i have been wanting to build a character around Martial Archetype so i decide to use this chance.
> DM give expertise free.
> DM does not allow other realm setting to be used. I.E. Ebberron, Dark Suns.
> Campaign will last thro mid-epic at least.
> ...



saving


----------



## borg286 (Oct 24, 2015)

songnsilence said:
			
		

> Genasi Blaster (normal Wizard|Swordmage build)
> 
> DPR burst 2 (friendly, 5x5 *2.25) = 164
> 
> ...



saving


----------



## borg286 (Oct 24, 2015)

Cuddlez said:
			
		

> This character was originally made for pure roleplay because I wanted a warlock with a pet succubus (but no, the warlock only has ambassader imp, really?). Then I stumbled across the Balor, and thus my Pimpin' Pete became the Headmaster of Hell (yes I know balors are demons, but papa Asmodeus won't let me play with devils after he found out what I did to Cubi).
> 
> The build
> Show
> ...



saving


----------



## borg286 (Oct 24, 2015)

songnsilence said:
			
		

> Perhaps we could calculate what our AC and defenses should be, as well as our HP, and have the submitter calculate what percentage of their ally's HP each hit is doing, and use that percentage as a penalty to the Ratio multiplier.  For example if you did 10% of an average PC's HP in expected damage (calculating in average reflex) then you would take your ratio, let's say 1.45, and take a .1 penalty, so 1.35 would be your final reduction.
> A 3x3 has no allies in it
> a 5x5 has 1 ally
> a 7x7 has 2 allies in it, and so forth.
> ...



saving


----------



## borg286 (Oct 24, 2015)

Lathaen-V said:
			
		

> So this took a while, since the nerf to zones. Even though he is a Dragonborn using the breath 3x per round. He is not a revenant, nor does he use the zone damage. He is a fighter|warlock/swordmage with Ninefold Master PP and Arcane Sword ED. If you want to put a cheese tag on him for using this path to make his dragonbreath an at-will, then do so. In short, he breathes 3x per round hurling friendly breath that marks all foes, pushes8, pushes8, slows, immobolizes, dazes, and gives all enemies in the burst a -8 to hit. I did not do any items other than the 2 really needed, so I do not know if his defenses will be sufficient in round1 before he gets to go.
> 
> Show
> 
> ...



saving


----------



## borg286 (Oct 24, 2015)

langeweile said:
			
		

> Achilles
> - a Battlemind build -
> 
> 
> ...



saving


----------



## borg286 (Oct 24, 2015)

langeweile said:
			
		

> Level by Level Discussion (Heroic, Paragon)
> 
> 
> Level 1 - Snapshot
> ...



saving


			
				langeweile said:
			
		

> Level by Level Discussion (Epic)
> 
> 
> Level 21 - Snapshot
> ...


----------



## borg286 (Oct 24, 2015)

langeweile said:
			
		

> Variations
> 
> Different options for powers are discussed at the individual level within the build, because most of them are not as modular and very circumstance dependant.
> 
> ...



saving


----------



## borg286 (Oct 24, 2015)

lordduskblade said:
			
		

> I actually threw a quick build together with your guidelines in mind, langeweile, and I think you may have sold it a bit short: I'm coming up with a bit more damage.
> 
> Dwarf Battlemind
> 
> ...



saving


----------



## borg286 (Oct 24, 2015)

Black_Knight999 said:
			
		

> Here's a variant of LDB's Lone Wolf build using Eternal Defender to wield a pair of Frost Gouges. It uses Polearm Momentum with Ring of Ramming to push 2 squares and knock the enemy prone on hit, triggering Draconic Arrogance twice. Long Step allows you to follow your prey.
> 
> Show
> ====== Created Using Wizards of the Coast D&D Character Builder ======
> ...



saving


----------



## borg286 (Oct 24, 2015)

nelphine said:
			
		

> First:  Credit to all those before who worked on the supercharger chassis.  Also, if anyone who has a supercharger thread (or even LDB, or anyone else, with their fighter handbooks) thinks that I am stepping too much on their toes, let me know and I'll move this thread to a better location.
> 
> Second:  This is only a look at what the supercharger can achieve at the moment.  In the DPR Kings 2 thread I tossed up a bizarre Warlock charger who reaches 134 DPR; but I wanted to do something a little more playable.  The following Real Supercharger can achieve 160 DPR.
> 
> ...



savng


----------



## borg286 (Oct 24, 2015)

kilpatds said:
			
		

> Not posted anywhere.  Just a generic Valenar Half-Elf Morninglord Eternal Seeker.  TO material, only good against tofu.  The main trick I'd missed is the Queen's Gift item set, and the ring.  (160.65 at 30th, 65.97 at 16th, 269@)
> 
> Show
> 
> ...



savng


----------



## borg286 (Oct 24, 2015)

mellored said:
			
		

> I put up 2 builds.  Both item independant.
> 
> Basics Tactic:
> Oath, attack with word of exchange (protection) to make the target easier to hit and enable rune of vengence (even if you miss).  The wait for an ally to hit, and smack it with overwhelming strike for a solid 2 attacks per turn.
> ...



saving


----------



## borg286 (Oct 24, 2015)

auspex7 said:
			
		

> Been a little lazy, but I've basically had this one done since a half hour after I saw the July Errata. As a general rule, I try to respond to errata by finding something better (Avenger/SoC/Sage dies, Avenger/Ardent Champion/Sage of Ages is born... that one dies... this happens...). So, here it is:
> 
> Slap Chop, Githzerai Avenger/Ardent Champion/Demigod, pimped out for max At-Will DPR.
> 
> ...



 saving


----------



## borg286 (Oct 24, 2015)

corwynn said:
			
		

> Bending the rules quite a bit on this one... so it is not in consideration for this thread.  But I needed somewhere to place it
> 
> I'm assuming some things:
> * The target has Frost Vulnerabilty every round due to Lasting Frost (seems a typical assumption)
> ...



saving


----------



## borg286 (Oct 24, 2015)

styrx said:
			
		

> Striker of Pelor
> 
> King of Lvl 16, 75.02 DPR
> 
> ...



saving


----------



## borg286 (Oct 24, 2015)

blahh said:
			
		

> Here are a pair of builds at level 12. The first is as I would play it, the second is higher reliable DPR (if your DM's monsters are all really smart and never attack the warlock because they somehow know about white lotus riposte).
> 
> DPR with riposte: 115.74
> DPR without riposte: 57.4
> ...



savng


----------



## borg286 (Oct 24, 2015)

lazyphilosopher said:
			
		

> I was playing around with a character concept for an upcoming campaign, after a little thought I was curious how high I could push the dpr. If I end up playing the character I think I will make it a little more balanced, but I am pretty happy with the results as far as sustainable over the top damage is concerned. As such I'm just going to include the dpr relevant aspects of this build.
> 
> Edit: I decided to follow crabcrouton’s advice and use a Blood Fury weapon to trigger Longtooth Shifting and Battle Fury Stance for an extra 2 damage and 4 damage encounter-long respectively. Then drop the weapon (free action) and pull out a Frost weapon with a Battle Harness armor before attacking. I’ve left the old calculations in place (strikethrough) and labeled the new stuff with new/edit for anyone interested in distinguishing the two.
> 
> ...



saving


----------



## borg286 (Oct 24, 2015)

jonathan_sicari said:
			
		

> OK. I want to try a level 8 Drow Scout/Cutthroat build.
> 
> Main hand dpr 20.925
> dwa dpr 19.925
> ...



saving


----------



## borg286 (Oct 24, 2015)

tl said:
			
		

> a build that is optimized for charge DPR and little less; it assumes you've been bloodied and are using Shifting. I think we could afford 1 Blood Fury weapon to become bloodied 1st thing every encounter
> 
> Longtooth Shifter Avenger 6
> Str 20
> ...



savng


----------



## borg286 (Oct 24, 2015)

rx-75 said:
			
		

> lv: 6
> 
> Race: Pixie +2 CHA +2 DEX
> 
> ...



saving


----------



## borg286 (Oct 24, 2015)

magetaa said:
			
		

> Nice builds everyone.
> 
> Ok, my turn
> 
> ...



saving


----------



## borg286 (Oct 24, 2015)

nelphine said:
			
		

> Oh right.  Thanks, I totally forgot about that.
> 
> Level 30 'Common Item only' Build:
> Bugbear Avenger/Ardent Champion/Eternal Defender (140 DPR)
> ...



saving


----------



## borg286 (Oct 24, 2015)

nelphine said:
			
		

> Another level 30 attempt to make single attacks compare with the classic multi-attack/avenger kings.
> 
> This attempt combines Charge bonuses with Ammunition Shenanigans.
> 
> ...



saving


----------



## borg286 (Oct 24, 2015)

Squad said:
			
		

> Well, it looks like my previous Warlock submission will have to be taken down a notch.  Previously I had included Curse damage as part of the secondary damage from Hellish Rebuke, but that shouldn't happen due to the limitation on curse damage being applied once per round.  To compensate a bit for the DPR loss, I added Reckless Curse and invested in a better off-hand implement.
> 
> Attack: +37
> Damage: 7d6+44 (71.05 with Ring of the Radiant Storm)
> ...



saving


----------



## borg286 (Oct 24, 2015)

intro said:
			
		

> For Level 1 DPR, I'd imagine a githzerai night stalker might be the way to go.
> 
> Githzerai Assassin
> Dex 20, Cha 14
> ...



saving


----------



## borg286 (Oct 24, 2015)

tl said:
			
		

> an idea I got about 1st level DPR; Curse of Io's Blood is probably the most damage you get for a feat
> this assumes both I can be bloodied and that I can curse my target. if any of this can't be met, damage drops accordingly
> 
> Dragonborn Warlock 1
> ...



saving


----------



## borg286 (Oct 24, 2015)

delewobmesid said:
			
		

> 15.1 to 23.1 DPR  (CA,CH) level 1 Vryloka (or dragonborn), Paladin (Blackguard)
> 
> Vice: Vice of Fury
> feat: Master at Arms (+1 to hit/teir)
> ...



saving


----------



## borg286 (Oct 24, 2015)

tl said:
			
		

> a build that is optimized for charge DPR and little less; it assumes you've been bloodied and are using Shifting. I think we could afford 1 Blood Fury weapon to become bloodied 1st thing every encounter
> 
> Longtooth Shifter Avenger 6
> Str 20
> ...



​saving


----------



## borg286 (Oct 24, 2015)

Talamare said:
			
		

> Scout - I technically made this for level 5 but there shouldnt be much changes going into 6 if anyone wants to make the changes (or optimize it more)
> 
> Lv5 Scout 20 dex Human
> Feats - Cunning Stalker, Spiked Chain, Light Blade Expertise, 2 Weapon Fighting
> ...



savng


----------



## borg286 (Oct 24, 2015)

ironsky said:
			
		

> I was playing around with a bugbear rogue and noticed while doing so some long-dead builds.
> 
> I think my Pyromancers went extinct on the distinction of whetstones being "when hit by this weapon" and I'm using the daggers as implements.  If whetstones apply to implement attacks, my paragon and epic pyromancers are still valid. If not, they're all gone.
> 
> ...



saving


----------



## borg286 (Oct 24, 2015)

Damon_Tor said:
			
		

> If you guys could check my math that'd be awesome, but I think it's correct.
> 
> Level: 11
> DPR: 45.73
> ...



saving


----------



## borg286 (Oct 24, 2015)

lordduskblade said:
			
		

> I actually threw a quick build together with your guidelines in mind, langeweile, and I think you may have sold it a bit short: I'm coming up with a bit more damage.
> 
> Dwarf Battlemind
> 
> ...



saving


----------



## borg286 (Oct 24, 2015)

kilpatds said:
			
		

> Not posted anywhere.  Just a generic Valenar Half-Elf Morninglord Eternal Seeker.  TO material, only good against tofu.  The main trick I'd missed is the Queen's Gift item set, and the ring.  (160.65 at 30th, 65.97 at 16th, 269@)
> 
> Show
> 
> ...



saving


----------



## borg286 (Oct 24, 2015)

styrx said:
			
		

> 15.1 DPR(50%Ch) Eldritch Defender
> 
> Submission: King of Lvl 1
> Revision: 1.1
> ...



saving


----------



## borg286 (Oct 24, 2015)

Denubis said:
			
		

> I really like the throw&stab idea, so I built a replacement. Meet Gogo.
> 
> Gogo, daugter of Charles Lee. A non-charging, non-CAing competent striker. Kinda insane though.
> 
> ...



saving


----------



## borg286 (Oct 24, 2015)

rtrnofdmax said:
			
		

> Frostbow of Sehanine
> Continuing my need to make wonky builds, I created a fully functional Striker/Leader using the normal Twin Strike and Frost-Tech, but with Artificer and Cleric buffs built in. Through Hybridization, you get your two leader heals, some party supporting utilities and all the Twin Strike uber damage your DM can take.
> 
> (Disclaimer: This is a paragon build. This also requires a minor amount of setup.)
> ...



saving


----------



## borg286 (Oct 24, 2015)

Jay_Ibero_911 said:
			
		

> Show
> ====== Created Using Wizards of the Coast D&D Character Builder ======
> level 11
> Halfling, Paladin (Blackguard)/Assassin (Executioner), Master of the Forge
> ...



saving


----------



## borg286 (Oct 24, 2015)

ironsky said:
			
		

> I have a new DPR cantidate: The Radiant Blackguard:
> 
> RadBlack 12
> Radiant Blackguard, level 12
> ...



saving


----------



## borg286 (Oct 24, 2015)

Mengu74 said:
			
		

> Here is a level 12 3x3 candidate. I didn't use frost cheese because I'm really not sure how to ensure hitting the same set of enemies over and over with blasts to upkeep the vulnerability. Also didn't go Daggermaster, as I expect there will be a nerf in May, and didn't want the build to go in the nerf bin in one week.
> 
> I was mainly trying to break the 30 barrier, so I get a competitive 60 against two targets. I'm also providing a couple extra conditional DPR values, vs fresh targets and vs bloodied targets, mostly for kicks.
> 
> ...



saving


----------



## borg286 (Oct 24, 2015)

kilpatds said:
			
		

> Just figured I'd post the numbers for Wil (Revenant(Half-Elf) Avenger/Kensai/Eternal Seeker).
> 
> Level 16: 57.109 (26).
> Twin Strike (Half-Elf Soul, Versitile Master), Oath of Enmity the target
> ...



saving


----------



## borg286 (Oct 24, 2015)

Squad said:
			
		

> Okay, here's my first shot at calculating something like this . . .
> 
> Longtooth Shifter Druid Blightbeast:
> Show
> ...



saving


----------



## borg286 (Oct 24, 2015)

ironsky said:
			
		

> Thanks to the wording of Distant Vengeance, we can use Eldritch Blast with Oath of Emnity as a Avenger|Warlock at range 10.
> 
> There's probably more shenanigans than I can get out of this. I prefer Heroic builds, these paragon ones make my head ache. Needed level 16 to get a radiant weapon though...
> 
> ...



saving


----------



## borg286 (Oct 24, 2015)

rtrnofdmax said:
			
		

> Frostbow of Sehanine (lvl 24)
> 
> 
> Continuing my need to make wonky builds, I created a fully functional Striker/Leader using the normal Twin Strike and Frost-Tech, but with Artificer and Cleric buffs built in. Through Hybridization, you get your two leader heals, some party supporting utilities and all the Twin Strike uber damage your DM can take.
> ...



saving


----------



## borg286 (Oct 24, 2015)

thespaceinvader said:
			
		

> Pretty much not valid King material on any version I've yet worked up, but I haven't finished fiddling with my Twin Strike one yet.
> 
> EDIT: managed to get the Twin Strike half-elf CHAguard up to 108 at-will DPR at 30th in melee, and everything works with ranged attacks too, with d4 damage dice from Frost Dagger (not taking into account miss and crit chances because, frankly, I don't really know how, and I think the latter, at least, would have soem impact given that I managed to squeeze in Light Blade Mastery - and it goes up to 128 if you used Avatar of Vice earlier in the encounter) and 264.5 on an encounter basis with an AP (goes up to 294.5 with AoV).
> 
> ...



saving


----------



## borg286 (Oct 24, 2015)

kilpatds said:
			
		

> I'd like to add a not-that-tweaked fighter as sort of a baseline "should beat this"
> 
> Beatstick.  Level 30 Longtooth Shifter Fighter/Son of Mercy/Demigod.  Sorry for the lack of a summary.
> [sblock build]
> ...



saving


----------



## borg286 (Oct 24, 2015)

svendj said:
			
		

> Among the Kings of level 1 there's a cool unorthodox Warlock|Swordmage combination by Kylian that's a little outdated.
> 
> Show
> 
> ...



savj g


----------



## borg286 (Oct 24, 2015)

sphar said:
			
		

> I have a new DPR candidate for level 1;hopefully it's viable >_<
> 
> Spelldancer,Human Bladesinger
> CA is assumed through flanking.He is using a rapier.His feats are Suprising Charge and MC Rogue.The power he is using is an MBA coupled with Lightning Ring.The first DPR assumes the opponent moves after he is hit.The second does not.
> ...



saving


----------



## borg286 (Oct 24, 2015)

tl said:
			
		

> @netarious: really sorry, I read it as different vulnerabilities don't stack... was this new rule really ever questionable?
> 
> here used to be a Rogue|Tempest, but it was full of errors, so here's a stand-in... my 1st level brutal bugbear leveled
> Brutal Bugbear; DPR 30
> ...



saving


----------



## borg286 (Oct 24, 2015)

ironsky said:
			
		

> Here's a Hellfire Rebuke warlock approach to DPR at level 6.
> 
> It assumes that the warlock is hit by the enemy it blasted with Hellfire Rebuke and that it has Prime Shot.  DPR is roughly halved if this doesn't happen.
> 
> ...



saving


----------



## borg286 (Oct 24, 2015)

Reg06 said:
			
		

> Githzerai Rogue (Brutal Scoundrel) 6
> 20 DEX, 16 STR
> Feats:
> Versatile Duelist
> ...



saving


----------



## borg286 (Oct 24, 2015)

tl said:
			
		

> a build that is optimized for charge DPR and little less; it assumes you've been bloodied and are using Shifting. I think we could afford 1 Blood Fury weapon to become bloodied 1st thing every encounter
> 
> Longtooth Shifter Avenger 6
> Str 20
> ...



saving


----------



## borg286 (Oct 24, 2015)

ironsky said:
			
		

> So, I thought I'd throw in a level 6 contender that doesn't require anything but his Oath of Emnity; no CA, no charge, just reliable damage.
> 
> Here he is:
> 
> ...



saving


----------



## borg286 (Oct 24, 2015)

Mengu74 said:
			
		

> I want to see more area DPR candidates!  I want more level 24 adn level 16 candidates.  We have a dearth.
> 
> I tried some area DPR candidates, but it's not exactly glorious. Most striker DPR comes from multiple attacks (or damage rolls). Blasters typically have only one damage roll to work with, which brings their best DPR to something like half the DPR of a single target striker. I'll post my 6th level halfling blaster, but his 17.1 DPR at 6th level is probably laughable. At least it gives someone else a target to beat.
> 
> ...



saving


----------



## borg286 (Oct 24, 2015)

Squad said:
			
		

> Okay, here's my first shot at calculating something like this . . .
> 
> Longtooth Shifter Druid Blightbeast:
> Show
> ...



saving


----------



## borg286 (Oct 24, 2015)

Illeist said:
			
		

> Level 16 Pixie Sorceror|Executioner/Academy Master (Oracle of the Evil Eye)
> 
> Here's some substandard charging damage with above-standard riposte.
> 
> ...



saving


----------

